# Prices for 04's



## fireitupgto (Nov 28, 2004)

HIGHER REBATES!!!....All you guys who have gotten one recently....what did you pay and why was it that price???
Thanks....(still deciding b/w 04 vs. 05)


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

fireitupgto said:


> HIGHER REBATES!!!....All you guys who have gotten one recently....what did you pay and why was it that price???
> Thanks....(still deciding b/w 04 vs. 05)



Here in Dallas,Tx here's what im being offered

2004 Yellow GTO (color of my choice)
selling to me at
$500.00 under invoice
$5500.00 discount to get this you have to finance with GMAC.. which i always do
$1000.00 in dealers certificates

$24,395.00 drive out plus TTL

good deal or not?? thanks Tony


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

In California offered 25999. I haven't bought yet. But am looking.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I got the last silver/black within a radius of over 100 miles.

Invoice less 500
Rebate 5500
GMcard $ 2000 it was 900 but GM upped it to 2000 for nov and dec

bottom line 23400 with a buyout after three years of 18500. 

I will turn the car in, and if I like it enough buy a used one that wasnt abused by a child doing donuts for around 12000


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Here in Dallas,Tx here's what im being offered
> 
> 2004 Yellow GTO (color of my choice)
> selling to me at
> ...


 good deal!!!!!


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd say thats a good deal beacuse here in Virginia your still looking at 31K out the door.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Here in Dallas,Tx here's what im being offered
> 
> 2004 Yellow GTO (color of my choice)
> selling to me at
> ...


I think so, someone else is ALWAYS going to get a better deal, but they may leave out other fees or the fact it was a demo car....Plus, if you buy now, you have a better choice versus waiting and having to settle for only one color and one car.

The first one I looked at had a rock chip and a paint flaw, you don't want to get stuck with those even if they are going to fix it.

Mine had 8 miles on it and was the last 2004 to be delivered to the lot, so I knew it hadn't been sitting as long in the outdoors and hadn't been driven by test drivers. 

I trippled the milage on mine just driving it past my house and put another 15 taking the scenic tour around the block.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i just did a quick check on e bay 24,800 buy it now price.


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Here in New England, can get a red pulse, 6M for 24,755. Most other dealers are over 26,000 for some reason. I do need to decide today for some reason though.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Just lease it guys. You wont be sorry. Leasing a GTO now with the high residual is a better deal than buying it. You cant lease a civic for what these are going for right now. after three years of pounding the crapola out of your new muscle car you get to give it back, get 18000 on the "trade" and start all over on the 4wd version.

Enjoy it as much as my wife has been enjoying mine .... err ours.


----------



## SHAWN04GTO (Dec 14, 2004)

Mine was discounted to $22995, and I had a special offer on my GM card for $2000 off, so out the door price was $20,995. I talked to 4 other dealers in my area and they couldn't touch the price, the closest one was $24736.
Shawn


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Great price that might be a new low price. 
I bought mine in the Northeast, I paid 24,755, other dealers were all over $26,300 to $26,800


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

GTO_Newbie said:


> I think so, someone else is ALWAYS going to get a better deal, but they may leave out other fees or the fact it was a demo car....Plus, if you buy now, you have a better choice versus waiting and having to settle for only one color and one car.
> 
> The first one I looked at had a rock chip and a paint flaw, you don't want to get stuck with those even if they are going to fix it.
> 
> ...



Believe me i wouldnt buy a demo or a rock chipped car so the car i speak about buying is BRAND NEW. I went today to another lot ( trying to wiggle away some more money from them) and i told them of the deal i have been offered by another dealership. Well of course they want my business so they are offering ANOTHER $500.00 off the current price of $24,395.00.. so this would make it $23,895.00 of course plus TTL. for their yellow jacket 

NOW guys is this the VERY best deal i can get you think?? 
Also i have a choice in my favorite color of yellow.. either an automatic as i originally said i wanted OR the Six Speed. WOW i cant decide.. I drove both a six speed and an automatic. Drove the automatic first and said HELL YES.. then i climbed into the Six Speed and my eyes got bigger as i slammed gears. But i did feel like there was no place for my left foot after shifiting gears.. so where do you guys put your left foot after shifting? I have a bad back too, so its why ive leaned towards the automatic.

Can someone tell me what is the GM card you guys speak of with $2000.00 discounts? 

Also any problems with the automatics? and what tranny is in there? what series or number is the tranny? good auto tranny? the stick shift really shifted GREAT too, even reverse was easy as heck to get into. after reading a post of people having a hard time getting theirs in reverse, this torid red GTO was simple to get in reverse.

thanks for all my answers.. Tony in Dallas


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Tony - sounds like you are working on a good deal, buy one when it feels right to you (price).

I'm 6'4", I have always put my foot on the floor in front, never really liked the foot rest in cars anyway.

The GTO has a lot more leg room than the Mustang and they were smart and made the console roll in at the corner so you don't bang your right leg up. That alone sold me.

Still getting back into a manual, had been since 1996.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

That's a good price...I was about to buy at $23768 + ttl, when another dealership emailed and said they would give it to me for $22,618 and give me the $500 military discount so that brings it to $22,118. I'm using a gmcard with roundup so total price is  $20,118+ttl  

These cars are starting to move, so if you find the exact car you want and have a good price, I'd go for it. Better than waiting for a slightly better deal and not getting what you want.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

my dealer actually had a used one sitting on the lot in september....black with red int. couldn't believe it, musta been re-poed, can't imagine anyone trading one in this soon?????


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

$24,400 torrid red with red leather and 6m before taxes and all the other stuff. Long Pontiac in Framingham,MA they have like 5 or 6 still in many colors.

-Frank


----------



## iupui1299 (Dec 9, 2004)

24,895 is what I have gotten a quote for so far. Thats with the GMS discount and 5000 off.


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> (a).. either an automatic as i originally said i wanted OR the Six Speed. WOW i cant decide.. I drove both a six speed and an automatic. Drove the automatic first and said HELL YES.. then i climbed into the Six Speed and my eyes got bigger as i slammed gears. But i did feel like there was no place for my left foot after shifiting gears.. so where do you guys put your left foot after shifting? I have a bad back too, so its why ive leaned towards the automatic.
> 
> (b) Also any problems with the automatics? and what tranny is in there? what series or number is the tranny? thanks for all my answers.. Tony in Dallas


(a) - I bought the auto Tony - just my preference after coming out of two back to back Z06's with the MN12 6 speed. DFW traffic is much more tolerable with the auto for me? As far as the dead pedal - I made one for mine in about 30 minutes. It is very easy, and if you IM me I can describe. Hell, I'll even help you do it (I live in Tarrant County and work in Dallas)! 

(b) 4L60E - good tranny, not quite as good as the 4L65E, but no problems with it?


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

SHARPETX said:


> (a) - I bought the auto Tony - just my preference after coming out of two back to back Z06's with the MN12 6 speed. DFW traffic is much more tolerable with the auto for me? As far as the dead pedal - I made one for mine in about 30 minutes. It is very easy, and if you IM me I can describe. Hell, I'll even help you do it (I live in Tarrant County and work in Dallas)!
> 
> (b) 4L60E - good tranny, not quite as good as the 4L65E, but no problems with it?


Now that was nice for you to answer my questions, cool i may just get that automatic yellow jacket then. Im like you i have had two Z06's.. i have the Z16 now and i had an 02 Torch Red Z06.. yes the shifting is misserable in dallas. especially on the highways in the mornings here. So did you put a dead pedal in the automatic GTO? i didnt drive the automatic as much as i did the six speed. So i will be sure to drive both again to make sure.

Those cars ran good and had alot of horses.. im not that crazy or needing the extra 50 horses on the 05 but i wanted to see the new design and the changes made and then decide if its worth the extra 10 grand..lol

thanks again.. take care. Tony, Dallas


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

For driving every day in stop and go, the auto would be nice - sometimes get caught up in traffic after work and admit at those times I think I should have gotten the auto.

When I'm driving around in normal traffic, I really enjoy shifting.

Call me crazy (or even stupid -lol) I've even thought about getting an automatic blue one if I could get it really cheap. I only have one garage though and I kind of enjoy being able to save a few $$$ each month.


----------

